# Build Sheet 1969 Judge



## Mentor (Mar 19, 2010)

You all don't seem to have a classified for this but I really want to get this out there, I have an original build sheet for a 1969 GTO Judge. I want to get it to the person who owns the car now. My Dad bought it used in 1969 and I became the owner in 1976. I sold it in SoCal in the early 1980's. I used to clean the car inside out every spring and one year I took the build sheet out and framed it. Vehicle ID from the upper right hand corner is 24237921 17820
The last two is on a wrinkle, but I think iot is right. Body Number is BF05362.
I would just like someone to pay the postage for this and I'll include a phot of the car the day it came to our house. You can email me at [email protected].


----------

